# I would appreciate some help please.



## caprice (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all. I have been reading these boards and am astounded by your knowledge! I would love some advice or to hear of experiences from anyone. I am not sure if this is the right place to post, apologies if not, but here goes. 

DH and I have no children, have had several tries at ivf and now, due to my age (I am 46) we have been advised that donor eggs is the way to go. We have thought about this long and hard and, well, we have decided to try this way. We need to find a clinic in the UK and one overseas as the donor will be from overseas. We have been told the Washington Fertility Clinic is very good. Does anyone know if this is correct? Also, any advice re clinics in the UK (we will travel anywhere) for the UK side of things, would be appreciated. Any advice at all would be appreciated. At the moment I am feeling a little overwhelmed with all that I have read! Many many thanks in advance.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello there!

Welcome to FF!

Reprofit in the Czech Republic is having amazing success with donor eggs. The only hitch is that there's a fair old waiting list.

If you look up the thread for Reprofit - under International - the gals there will tell you more.

Good luck!

x


----------



## caprice (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for your welcome and your post.  

We have ties to America and so this would be easy for us, however, we would prefer to go to the best place regardless. Does anyone know anything about Washington please? Would we be better looking elsewhere? Thank you.


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Caprice

Is the UK clinic just for your base line scans?  Sorry not sure how it works with donor eggs, but if it is it may be easier finding something local as travelling just adds stress to your treatment (and cost with hotels/petrol etc)  Where do you live?  Try posting question on regional sub board for feedback!

Sorry I can't help with Washington clinic, but again try posting question on "treatment outside the UK" sub board you may get some answers.  Also try to do a "search" on washington feedback, I did the same with a Barbados clinic and got tons of feedback.  The clinic also gave me a list of previous UK patients to contact.  Sorry I can't be more help to you, good luck with your quest.

Luv Nics xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

I can see that ties to the US are helpful, but honestly it is INCREDIBLY expensive to do donor egg in the US - upwards of $16,000 if you go to a good clinic by the time you've paid the donor etc. The European (czech and spanish), Russian, Turkish, and South African clinics are much more affordable. Only challenge is if you want to maintain a contact with your donor so your child could meet them etc., some of those clinics don't offer that, I know the Spanish one doesn't. Some of the US donors will agree to this, some won't. So it's worth thinking through what you really want in terms of the donor relationship etc.

If you already have a donor identified(sounds like you might) then that's all different and you should go to a clinic that's relatively close to where your donor is to minimise travel costs etc.


----------

